# Grilled Pork Loin and Red Potatoes



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Grilled a pork loin rubbed with WolfeRub and potatoes marinated in Italian dressing, fresh pepper and kosker salt.  Everything turned out great!  Here's the *Pic's*!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

What's that house going for next to you???  Damn it!  That looks great!  Did you broil for a bit after slicing it up?  Details, bud...Details!!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> What's that house going for next to you???  Damn it!  That looks great!  Did you broil for a bit after slicing it up?  Details, bud...Details!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!



No I didn't broil.  I pulled it off the cooker at 137* wrapped in foil and let rest for 15 minutes, then sliced like thick pork chops.  The brown on them is the juices.  The house next to me just sold, funny you ask!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Must be one of them Long Islanders!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  Good Luck!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

Good looking cook Larry! BTW....I'd move next door to you any day!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good looking cook Larry! BTW....I'd move next door to you any day!


  I need a fellow griller!  The neighbors get delivery all the time and then look over and ask what smells good!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I deliver!  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I deliver!  :lmao:  :lmao:



Yeah...but what!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3jkl6fgf]We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???[/quote:3jkl6fgf]

Nothing....so long as we don't run out of beer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":ed3tom73][quote="Nick Prochilo":ed3tom73]We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???[/quote:ed3tom73]

Nothing....so long as we don't run out of beer![/quote:ed3tom73]

I NEVER RUN OUT OF BEER!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2akf5t1i][quote="Larry Wolfe":2akf5t1i][quote="Nick Prochilo":2akf5t1i]We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???[/quote:2akf5t1i]

Nothing....so long as we don't run out of beer![/quote:2akf5t1i]

I NEVER RUN OUT OF BEER![/quote:2akf5t1i]

Buddy, between the 2 of us, I'd bet we could put a dent in your supply!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":166sq3ce][quote="Nick Prochilo":166sq3ce][quote="Larry Wolfe":166sq3ce][quote="Nick Prochilo":166sq3ce]We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???[/quote:166sq3ce]

Nothing....so long as we don't run out of beer![/quote:166sq3ce]

I NEVER RUN OUT OF BEER![/quote:166sq3ce]

Buddy, between the 2 of us, I'd bet we could put a dent in your supply![/quote:166sq3ce]

I gotta fridge in the garage with 3 1/2 cases of Homebrewed IPA's and a 30 pack of Miller Lite!  Pack your car and come on down!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":t4g0lb8d]We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???[/quote:t4g0lb8d]
You Long Islanders will never get it figured out...  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":390bu0vc][quote="Nick Prochilo":390bu0vc]We would probably just end up getting drunk and burning all the food!



What's wrong with that???[/quote:390bu0vc]
You Long Islanders will never get it figured out...  :grin:[/quote:390bu0vc]

No need to!


----------



## Shawn White (May 12, 2005)

Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.

BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

I ain't moving next to him...I'm taking a second job to buy the house next to me and moving him back to Carolina!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I ain't moving next to him...I'm taking a second job to buy the house next to me and moving him back to Carolina!


Damn good idea!! Further south!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Im the one who bought the house next to larry!


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

It must be the one on the other side of him.  8-[ 

Good looking food brother Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Im the one who bought the house next to larry!



I'm moving!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on up to LI! We'll find a place for you in my neighborhood!


----------



## Shawn White (May 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":2vg3gwwb]Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics![/quote:2vg3gwwb]  :grin: 

Mine doesn't get MAD at me ... maybe your should give her your meat more often.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ul6entz][quote="Shawn White":2ul6entz]Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics![/quote:2ul6entz]  :grin: 

My mine doesn't get MAD at me ... maybe your should give her your meat more often.[/quote:2ul6entz]

I try my hardest, she don't want it!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":r47bmuwc][quote="Larry Wolfe":r47bmuwc][quote="Shawn White":r47bmuwc]Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics![/quote:r47bmuwc]  :grin: 

My mine doesn't get MAD at me ... maybe your should give her your meat more often.[/quote:r47bmuwc]

I try my hardest, she don't want it!!      [/quote:r47bmuwc]
LMAO!  I'm trying reeeal hard not to respond to that one......  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2yv13gbp][quote="Shawn White":2yv13gbp][quote="Larry Wolfe":2yv13gbp][quote="Shawn White":2yv13gbp]Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics![/quote:2yv13gbp]  :grin: 

My mine doesn't get MAD at me ... maybe your should give her your meat more often.[/quote:2yv13gbp]

I try my hardest, she don't want it!!      [/quote:2yv13gbp]
LMAO!  I'm trying reeeal hard not to respond to that one......  :lmao:[/quote:2yv13gbp]

Go for it, the truth hurts!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

I'll cut you some slack . . . This time!  :grin:  :grin:  Unless, you really want it!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":1tlb3zot][quote="Larry Wolfe":1tlb3zot][quote="Shawn White":1tlb3zot][quote="Larry Wolfe":1tlb3zot][quote="Shawn White":1tlb3zot]Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics![/quote:1tlb3zot]  :grin: 

My mine doesn't get MAD at me ... maybe your should give her your meat more often.[/quote:1tlb3zot]

I try my hardest, she don't want it!!      [/quote:1tlb3zot]
LMAO!  I'm trying reeeal hard not to respond to that one......  :lmao:[/quote:1tlb3zot]

Go for it, the truth hurts![/quote:1tlb3zot]


It would be WAY to easy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3omur1v5][quote="Niagara River Smoker":3omur1v5][quote="Larry Wolfe":3omur1v5][quote="Shawn White":3omur1v5][quote="Larry Wolfe":3omur1v5][quote="Shawn White":3omur1v5]Great looking food Larry, what's up with you lately? Look at you go .... posting all this great BBQ advice and pics .... when I get home I'll try to keep up with ya.
> 
> BTW, do you take a ribbing from the family when you take pics of your BBQ like I do?



Yes Shawn I do!  My wife just doesn't understand and actually gets mad when I take pics of the food!  My older daughter actually like to help with the pics![/quote:3omur1v5]  :grin: 

My mine doesn't get MAD at me ... maybe your should give her your meat more often.[/quote:3omur1v5]

I try my hardest, she don't want it!!      [/quote:3omur1v5]
LMAO!  I'm trying reeeal hard not to respond to that one......  :lmao:[/quote:3omur1v5]

Go for it, the truth hurts![/quote:3omur1v5]


It would be WAY to easy![/quote:3omur1v5]

Nick I thought you were coming over??? I'm on #10 and you ain't here!!!!   I can't drink alone!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2005)

Sorry buddy, I came home from work, turned on the Sirius, ordered a pizza and just about finished all of the beer I had on hand! Just came in now, as the fire in the pit is dieing down! We'll have to do that one of these days!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sorry buddy, I came home from work, turned on the Sirius, ordered a pizza and just about finished all of the beer I had on hand! Just came in now, as the fire in the pit is dieing down! We'll have to do that one of these days!



yeah yeah!  You's from lawngisland always eating your pizza and clams!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1orneydx]Sorry buddy, I came home from work, turned on the Sirius, ordered a pizza and just about finished all of the beer I had on hand! Just came in now, as the fire in the pit is dieing down! We'll have to do that one of these days!



yeah yeah!  You's from lawngisland always eating your pizza and clams!
[/quote:1orneydx]

Uh Huh!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3n14aqjn][quote="Nick Prochilo":3n14aqjn]Sorry buddy, I came home from work, turned on the Sirius, ordered a pizza and just about finished all of the beer I had on hand! Just came in now, as the fire in the pit is dieing down! We'll have to do that one of these days!



yeah yeah!  You's from lawngisland always eating your pizza and clams!
[/quote:3n14aqjn]

Uh Huh![/quote:3n14aqjn]

Nuttin' wronga wit dat!  I lova da pizza and clam, aaaaaa!


----------

